# Blue Ridge Barbecue & Music Festival



## wyatt2050 (Jan 28, 2010)

FYI: the 17th Annual Blue Ridge Barbecue & Music Festival on June 11 and 12 is back on. 

http://www.goupstate.com/article/201...yon-is-back-on


----------

